# John Deere 3320 w/ Push box?



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

*2007 JOHN DEERE 3320, Year: 2007, Hours: 265, Power: 33, Operators Station: Cab, Axle: MFWD, Transmission: Hydro, Loader: Yes,*

Ok, someone educate me......how big of a push box/plow could you put on this? Is there a size push box vs. tractor horse power sizing table anywhere?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

erkoehler;1061865 said:


> *2007 JOHN DEERE 3320, Year: 2007, Hours: 265, Power: 33, Operators Station: Cab, Axle: MFWD, Transmission: Hydro, Loader: Yes,*
> 
> Ok, someone educate me......how big of a push box/plow could you put on this? Is there a size push box vs. tractor horse power sizing table anywhere?


Protech lists the 6 or 7ft compact models as being compatible with that size tractor....Which seems about right.... Do you plan to put something off of the 3point also? Blower? Blade?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

snocrete;1061877 said:


> Protech lists the 6 or 7ft compact models as being compatible with that size tractor....Which seems about right.... Do you plan to put something off of the 3point also? Blower? Blade?


No plans for anything off the back. Figured that there wouldn't be enough power to handle much more weight back there.

Thinking that a tractor may be better suited than a truck for a grouping for parking lots I've submitted a bid for. Just trying to educate myself before its too late in the game.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I would guess 6ft 8ft max maybe not even your unit doesnt weigh much I would hang something on the 3point thats heavy


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd opt for the 3520 or 3720... both those are turbo charged... IMO the turbo makes a big difference


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you would have a hard time with those loader arms if that is how you are going to attach it. You need more weight. 

Is this a tractor that you already have? cause if its something you are looking at buying for the price I think a 2 speed skid might be more productive for you.

Its not only the hp its the Weight... the bigger you are the more you can push
That tractor I would think would be more suited for sidewalks or maybe residential / condo drives then parking lots.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Triple L;1061884 said:


> I'd opt for the 3520 or 3720... both those are turbo charged... IMO the turbo makes a big difference


http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/2007-JOHN-DEERE-3320-97314531

I was just looking on line and found this 3320 used for 26k, the local dealer has a 3520 that I saw, but I didn't get a chance to talk price with them. They had it displayed with no attachments just the cab.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1061886 said:


> I think you would have a hard time with those loader arms if that is how you are going to attach it. You need more weight.
> 
> Is this a tractor that you already have? cause if its something you are looking at buying for the price I think a 2 speed skid might be more productive for you.
> 
> ...


I don't already own it. I would be purchasing the machine specifically for snow purposes.

I was thinking the tractor would be better as the visibility seems better, and I think I could get away with short distances on the road between lots on a tractor where a skid wouldn't have the top speed.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1061886 said:


> I think you would have a hard time with those loader arms if that is how you are going to attach it. You need more weight.
> 
> Is this a tractor that you already have? cause if its something you are looking at buying for the price I think a 2 speed skid might be more productive for you.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.

Another thing...If you are dead set on a compact tractor, I would be looking at 50+ hp models if you plan on doing anything larger than sidewalks or driveways....which you should be able to find (used in decent shape) for that price range. JMO


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I will have to keep looking and see if I can find something w/ more HP and similar $$$.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

erkoehler;1061899 said:


> I will have to keep looking and see if I can find something w/ more HP and similar $$$.


www.tractorhouse.com


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I honestly think that the min you filled a 6ft box on that tractor it would start to push you sideways. 

Compact tractors are so expensive you can almost buy a bigger one for the same price. 

If you have to travel a decent distance Id just go with another truck and get something that is similar to what you already have then you have backup. 

Lay out the situation and perhaps we can help more.

For $25 000 and decent distances to travel between sites I would..
used truck, good tires, new batteries, new boss blade like your other trucks 
if spare change left over look at rear blade(more production if your seasonal) or salter(extra income  ) 

I guess a toolcat would be faster from site to site but I hear about problems.

If distance isnt that big of a deal.. hell I drive mine all over town. Id get a 2 speed bobcat, pusher with a backdrag edge and a standard bucket. something with under 1500 hours should be in the budget. S220? S250 S300 or the cats meow would be the A300


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

The reason for not going w/ a truck was because the potential site has islands all over the place. I know I could definitely do it faster w/ a skid or a tractor. That 3320 might be a bit on the small side, but even stepping up to a slightly larger tractor I think the manuverability will be key to higher efficiency.


Distance traveled isn't too far. About 7-9 minutes by car at 30-40mph. I can do all but 2 miles of it using side streets. I figured the tractor would be easier to navigate the streets with from site to site vs. a bobcat which is slower in my opinion. Also, I think a tractor would alleviate the possibility of tickets for being on the road where people would question the bobcat more and it would draw more attention.


I am just in the planning stages at this point, but know that with the right equipment this part of the snow plow route can be expanded to some pretty large accounts.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

erkoehler;1061879 said:


> No plans for anything off the back. Figured that there wouldn't be enough power to handle much more weight back there.
> 
> Thinking that a tractor may be better suited than a truck for a grouping for parking lots I've submitted a bid for. Just trying to educate myself before its too late in the game.


Eric, we use a L5030 Kubota in our operation for pulling out condo drives. It works great for that purpose. It could plow small lots but I would never purchase it for that alone. I'm not confident that loader arms on the compact tractors are strong enough to handle the abuse of a pusher.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Ebling on the back. You can get flush with the curb. You wont ever have to turn around.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1061940 said:


> Ebling on the back. You can get flush with the curb. You wont ever have to turn around.


With a 50+hp tractor def. think a back blade would be a huge asset.

On that smaller deere though a ballast kit of some sort would probably be all it would handle. You think it could pull a back blade full of snow and the front box?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

erkoehler;1061888 said:


> I don't already own it. I would be purchasing the machine specifically for snow purposes.
> 
> I was thinking the tractor would be better as the visibility seems better, and I think I could get away with short distances on the road between lots on a tractor where a skid wouldn't have the top speed.


I'm not sure how fast that tractor will go down the road, but it can't be a whole lot faster then say 13ish mph that a 2speed skid can do. And the skid would probably run circles around it in a lot with a pusher.



erkoehler;1061944 said:


> With a 50+hp tractor def. think a back blade would be a huge asset.
> 
> On that smaller deere though a ballast kit of some sort would probably be all it would handle. You think it could pull a back blade full of snow and the front box?


I don't think that tractor would have the power to pull a full blade and push a full box.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

> On that smaller deere though a ballast kit of some sort would probably be all it would handle. You think it could pull a back blade full of snow and the front box?


In a word "No".

For the price a 2sp skid loader would make you a believer. I love ours for snow. Our tractor of comparable size will never see a box. It is used in the winter simply to get used around the barn on occasion. Otherwise it would sit all winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I ment on your truck. Add one to your truck and you will smoke thru those islands.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1061972 said:


> I'm not sure how fast that tractor will go down the road, but it can't be a whole lot faster then say 13ish mph that a 2speed skid can do. And the skid would probably run circles around it in a lot with a pusher.
> 
> 
> > The differance is the tractor does 35 km/h opposided to the skid only doing 18 km/h... Thats a big difference...
> ...


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

erkoehler;1061865 said:


> *2007 JOHN DEERE 3320, Year: 2007, Hours: 265, Power: 33, Operators Station: Cab, Axle: MFWD, Transmission: Hydro, Loader: Yes,*
> 
> Ok, someone educate me......how big of a push box/plow could you put on this? Is there a size push box vs. tractor horse power sizing table anywhere?


We looked into this for our 3720 and we told talking to others guys running similar HP and sizes that an 8' is just about right. I opted to just buy another Skid steer, but I wouldn't be afraid to stick a 8' Sectional or Kage on it at all. 3320 may be pushing it. Seriously look at a skid. I'm getting a brand new Bobcat S650 2 speed for 32,900. Way stronger pusher!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like to put my 2 cents in I run mid size case tractors 60 to 95 hp. Just got back into the buis ( after 15 yr's ) for the 2010 - 2011 season. .I'm been looking at purchasing blizzard power plows for the front loader arms and for the 3 point ebling rear plows. I may be wrong but I think this will be a good combination. Any comments or suggestions ussmileyflag


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

magnum1;1065275 said:


> I'd like to put my 2 cents in I run mid size case tractors 60 to 95 hp. Just got back into the buis ( after 15 yr's ) for the 2010 - 2011 season. .I'm been looking at purchasing blizzard power plows for the front loader arms and for the 3 point ebling rear plows. I may be wrong but I think this will be a good combination. Any comments or suggestions ussmileyflag


All I know is from experience, dont get a blizzard 810SS mount... They dont hold up worth a crap... I think the 8611 would be a bit better, but a horst or team storm or something else would be better IMO

U cant beat the ebling in the rear tho


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Question ? concerning the Ebling plow what do you think about a pivoting Ebling plow to windrow with as well as a rear box plow ? Any Opinions


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

magnum1;1069671 said:


> Question ? concerning the Ebling plow what do you think about a pivoting Ebling plow to windrow with as well as a rear box plow ? Any Opinions


Eblings don't pivot but you can windrow with them if you have individual wing controls. Daniels makes a good blade for the front as well as Horst. We have Daniels and Horst blades that are over 10 years old and all they've had replaced is cutting edges. I can give you great pricing on Eblings.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have researched and understand ebling plows advantages. Am ordering one this next week for one of my tractors. I,m also in the drafting stages of a pivot system ( in comparison to a hydraulic rear tractor blade ) I think that will add productivity to the blade. I could be mistaken but it's worth consideration.. Contact me about your blade pricing. I'm interested for comparison shopping.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Eric, I do the same kind of operation with my 2 speed skids we run all over the roads with Beacons going. We don't get stopped by the police but we also have been doing the accounts for over 6 years so I guess they are used to it. I have a tractor twice the size of that one without a loader, I use a custom fabricated Daniels pull plow to pull out drives at a townhome complex. 

For the money you could find a wheel loader or a Like new skid, go that route...


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have two older skid steers ( 1993, 1999 bobcats ) I use in my construction buis.
I have used them to move snow they work well. I just prefer tractors w/ two blades
and a 180 deg. field of vision and with the right front blade able to move large amounts of snow in a limited time frame


----------

